# Home FTP server with DynDNS



## alie (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Community,

I just bought a cheap router with DDNS enabled using dyndns. 
My dyndns hostname: ezyclie.dyndns.org. 
My router IP: 192.168.2.1.
My laptop (home ftp server ) IP: 192.168.2.4.

I have put a port forwarding rule inside my router with port 21 to be forwarded to 192.168.2.4

My /etc/rc.conf:

```
ftpd_enable="YES"
```

I can connect my ftpd server from localhost but its not accessible outside. Please help me to solve this issue.


----------



## shitson (Apr 10, 2011)

The first thing I would do is just check that when you set the port redirection in the router that it saved and actually stuck.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 10, 2011)

allie,

1) check if you have a firewall enabled on your ftp server. If it's on, read your firewall's documentation with regard to ftp redirection.

2) check that your router is capable of supporting ftp protocol redirection (active or passive mode), since ftp is not just about connecting to port 21 and that's it. Ftp redirection is usually accomplished by some sort of ftp-proxy. Of course, if I remember correctly, even if you don't have an ftp-proxy available, and port forwarding for port 21 is enabled correctly, a connection with an ftp client like *ftp(1)* should succeed, but data exchange should fail. Have your tried connecting to your server with such a client?

Good luck with your setup.


----------



## pbd (Apr 11, 2011)

Also check, that your domain is configured correctly.


```
% curl http://www.showmyip.com/simple/
aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd
% host ezyclie.dyndns.org
aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd
```

The two IP addresses should be same.


----------



## lbol (Apr 11, 2011)

You also need to allow connections to port 20 (ftp-data). For a short description how ftp works look at the description of passive mode in the ftp man page


----------



## da1 (Apr 11, 2011)

One other thing is to watch out for the passive ports (you need to have them redirected too, if you want passive ftp of course).


----------



## mamalos (Apr 12, 2011)

lbol said:
			
		

> You also need to allow connections to port 20 (ftp-data). For a short description how ftp works look at the description of passive mode in the ftp man page



lbol, what you're referring to is active mode (as far as port 20 is concerned). Both, active and passive mode are usually addressed by the ftp-proxy-like program that runs on sophisticated firewalls. You can use firewall rules to allow outgoing connections from port 20 to any if you're running the ftp server, but as I explained earlier, this is usually what your firewall does on its own. Read your firewall's manual section about FTP; all vendors provide one.


----------

